# OmmuG



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 23, 2010)

So, I decided to bring out an old gem once again. This gem goes by the name, Gummo. It is fuckin' hillarious. Makes me so glad this isn't my hometown. The link should be straight, its runnin' fine on my cpu. if it doesn't suit you, just google the shit. enjoy everyone. 


(Download & Play Now)


----------



## spoon (Dec 23, 2010)

One of the best movies ever. Anyone who hasn't seen it really needs to watch it.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 23, 2010)

"wabbits arr queyas!"

you know, i think they got those two main kids from the jerry springer show.. they're not actors! 

(but i may be wrong)


----------



## Garrnutz (Dec 24, 2010)

Smile mother fucker or ill blow your head off.


----------



## wizehop (Dec 24, 2010)

Ya props to that film for sure


----------

